# Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV



## THo'r (30. September 2017)

Hi,hab gerade die neue MV-Küstenkarte für 2018 geordert ,und was mussten meine müden Augen da entdecken eine geänderte Mefo-Schonzeit.Neu ab 2018 --01.12-28.02--,wird wohl ne verdammt kurze Session über Weihnachten dies Jahr. #c

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Vorstufe Baglimit >> Vollschutz..

Froese, Helmholtz etc. als Stichworte..


----------



## THo'r (30. September 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Ja,wenn die neuen Schonzeiten noch dieses Jahr gelten,fällt das Winterangeln auf Meerforelle aus.|gr: Wobei man natürlich noch auf den allgegenwärtigen Lachs:g ab dem 15.12 angeln kann.Da ändert sich nichts.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jawo2602 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Na klasse.Weiß denn jemand schon mehr?
Konnte im Netz noch nichts dazu finden?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorstufe Baglimit >> Vollschutz..
> 
> Froese, Helmholtz etc. als Stichworte..



Und die neue Regelung ist ja nur Landesrecht- die EU arbeitet ja noch an ihrer Verordnung...Munkeln tut man das hier an der Küste schon seit Monaten und ein Dementi konnte ich der Politik noch nicht entlocken.


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

eine änderung auf diesen zeitpunkt macht für mich gar keinen sinn, denn die aufgestiegenen fische sind und waren eh geschützt, also blieben nur noch die paar unentschlossenen, also warum diese veränderung.
was mich wundert ist, das der massenhafte aufstieg der meerforellen nicht mehr geschont sein soll.
meinen gerätedealer habe ich erstmal um information angeschrieben, bin jetzt schon auf seine antwort gespannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Wo ist der Punkt?

Sinnbefreites Arbeiten ist doch für Politik und Verbände Normalzustand, oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Trollegrund (1. Oktober 2017)

weiss nicht wo das stehen soll aber hat ja extrem viel Aufregung verursacht die Nachricht hier. Auf der 2018er Ostsee Karte ist keine Änderung zur Meerforelle und auch nicht zum Dorsch. Grüße


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

na dann ist jetzt mal der themenstarter gefragt...
foto von der ostseekarte, 
so ein fehldruck kann z.b.unter philatelisten eine menge kohle wert sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

man kann nur jubeln, wenn es nicht so wäre!!!!

Hoffen wir!!!!


----------



## jawo2602 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Zum Glück war die ganze Aufregung umsonst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

vorerst..


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Hab mir auch gerade so ein Exemplar kommen lassen.


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Noch mal größer, Zeitraum 01.01.2018 -31.12.2018.
Ob das ein Fehldruck ist? Gekauft über den Link vom Landesfischereiamt Meck/Pom.
Vielleicht hat jemand die schonzeiten für Ostsee und Binnen durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Politik, Behörden, Schützer, Verbanditen, alle gegen Angler und das Angeln:
Was willste aus solchen Zutaten auch für ne Suppe kochen, ausser ner für normale, anständige Angler "verwirrende"?


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Ich darf jedenfalls im Oktober 2018 Mefos angeln, als wäre ich in Schleswig Holstein


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

#6#6#6


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Naja im Ernst, mit den Meerforellen ist es wie mit den Wildschweinen. Vor 25 Jahren haben die Wildschweine im zeitigen Frühjahr gefrischt, Jan-März. Jetzt muß man das ganze Jahr mit Frischlingen rechnen. Keine Ahnung ob das vom Klimawandel kommt.
Braune Meerforellen hatte ich in den letzten 3 Jahren noch zwischen März und Mai, aber auch im Oktober. 
Ich denke eher es ist ein Druckfehler.


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

:m dann kaufe ich mir beide und habe dann nur eine schonzeit von 14 tagen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## ADDI 69 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*



Rosi schrieb:


> Noch mal größer, Zeitraum 01.01.2018 -31.12.2018.
> Ob das ein Fehldruck ist? Gekauft über den Link vom Landesfischereiamt Meck/Pom.
> Vielleicht hat jemand die schonzeiten für Ostsee und Binnen durcheinander gebracht.



Kann bei deinem Bild nur den selben Zeitraum wie beim Vorposter sehen Rosi...


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Ach Salziger.... wieder nur das "gelbe vom Ei" haben wollen! :q:q:q
Ne im ernst. Da haben doch Leute gepennt. ;+#d
Aber das Mindestmaß vom Dorsch ist einheitlich auf 35 cm runter gesetzt. #q
Und Das *Baglimit für Dorsch* auf der Karte für 2018 bezieht sich auch einheitlich bei beiden Ausfertigungen auf *2017*!#q
Wenn in der "freien Wirtschaft" beim finalen Ergebnis solche Fehler auftreten, dann war´s das für den Verantwortlichen! 

Also wie der Salzige schon schreibt: Beide Karten besorgen (leider dadurch doppelter Preis) , aber dafür nur 14 Tage Schonzeit! :m


----------



## ADDI 69 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

....die Mefo Schonzeit auf dem Online Fehldruck ist die gleiche wie für'n Aal #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

ist das peinlich für die Verwaltung da ;-))))

kann mich da nur wiederholen mit einem Posting aus einem anderen Thread, das aber hier genauso passt am Ende:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich (LEIDER!!) nur wiederholen:
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## ADDI 69 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Aber das Mindestmaß vom Dorsch ist einheitlich auf 35 cm runter gesetzt. #q
> Und Das *Baglimit für Dorsch* auf der Karte für 2018 bezieht sich auch einheitlich bei beiden Ausfertigungen auf *2017*!#q



Am Baglimit wird sich so schnell auch nix ändern, das mit den 35cm könnte damit zusammen hängen was im EU Parlament beratschlagt/beschlossen werden sollte - auch untermassige seien Abzuknüppeln damit Quote schneller erreicht,gleichstellen der Mindestmaße zwischen Brandungs und Bootsanglern.
Dazu gab's hier irgendwo schon nen Thread von Thomas Finkbeiner...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Baglimit wird erst JETZT ab 09.10. beschlossen für 2018!!


----------



## THo'r (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Also meine Karte gleicht der von Rosi ,Schonzeit Meerforelle 01.12 - 28.02 ,nächstes Jahr geht es im Oktober/November auf Silberbarren.Da muss ich mir nicht im Januar/Februar mir das Gemäch verkühlen.:q:vik::qÜbrigens bezahlt bei Fiskado UG.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## THo'r (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Aber eigentlich spielt es keine Rolle was auf den Küstenkarten steht ,entscheidend ist nur was auf der Seite des lallf für Zeiten stehen.Meine Vermutung war das die Schonzeit für Mefo's noch dieses Jahr geändert wird vielleicht um sie 2018 erneut zu ändern ggf auch zu verlängern.Dieses Annahme fällt dann schon unter Verschwörungstheorie,aber ganz abwegig ist sie in Anbetracht immer neuer Einschränkungen auch nicht.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Dorsch 35cm Mindestmaß, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen. Das stimmt wohl auch nicht, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Morgen werden wir sehen. Dann erwachen die Mitarbeiter im LFA vielleicht, reiben sich die Augen und verhauen die PC Fritzen. Meine heute erstandene Küstenkarte bekommen sie jedenfalls nicht zurück. Die ist dann zweimalig. Weil der THor auch so eine hat:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Irre ist das alles... 

Wie das nachher rechtlich aussieht, wenn Du so ne Karte hast, aber dann andere Bestimmungen kommen?

Verbotsirrtum??


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Thomas, das ist doch ganz klar. Es gilt die KÜFVO. Was da auf den Karten steht ist Banane. Papier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

So einfach seh ic hdas nicht - sonst würde der Satz reichen, KÜFVO gilt und man müsste es nicht nochmal draufdrucken (sonst wärs ein Fall für den Landesrechnungshof)

Wenn jemand ne Karte kauft und Bedingungen draufstehen (von einer Behörde noch dazu), sollte er sich auch drauf verlassen können..

Deswegen könnte das einer der ganz seltenen juristischen Fälle von Verbotsirrtum sein.


----------



## THo'r (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

nun ja ,das bag-limmit für Dorsch kam auch ohne Vermerk auf den Karten von 2017 und ist rechtlich so bestätigt worden. Es gilt immer die letzte Änderung siehe Angelverbote Ost/Nordsee,Rügendamm,Winterlager,bag-limmit,aalfang,uam.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Doch, jeder Angler sollte die Regeln kennen. Im Zweifel mal nachfragen bei der Behörde. 
Rechtlich gesehen hab ich schlechte Karten, wenn es, also wenn es zu einer Streiterei mit dem LFA kommen sollte. 
Weißt doch- Papier ist geduldig. 
Ich seh es als einen seltenen Spaß. 
Ist doch wie Seelestreicheln, wenn man den Fischereiaufsehern so einen Schein zeigt und sich dann doch an die Regeln gehalten hat.

Falls sich über Nacht die Gesetze verändert haben, war das heute natürlich ein Fettnapf 1. Klasse:q


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Noch eine Anmerkung: Wo sind die Immerschreiber? Die immer alles ganz genau wissen? Keine da oder lieber mal abwarten?|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*



THo'r schrieb:


> nun ja ,das bag-limmit für Dorsch kam auch ohne Vermerk auf den Karten von 2017 und ist rechtlich so bestätigt worden. Es gilt immer die letzte Änderung siehe Angelverbote Ost/Nordsee,Rügendamm,Winterlager,bag-limmit,aalfang,uam.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


Das ist was anderes, wenn was NICHT drauf steht (es ist nirgends das ganze Gesetz/VErordnung abgedruckt auf ner Erlaubniskarte).

ABER:
Wenn was behördlich drauf steht, MUSST Du Dich (in meinen Augen) als Bürger erstmal drauf verlassen können.

Sonst sollen sie halt nix drauf schreiben (bestenfalls Gesetz/Verordnung ist zu beachten), statt was Falsches.

Sehe hier immer noch deswegen die seltene juristische Möglichkeit des Verbotsirrtums in so einem Fall..


----------



## Samsoe-Killer (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Auf der Anglererlaubnis steht eindeutig unter Punkt 1: "Jeder Angler hat sich zu den fischereilichen Rechtsgrundlagen (Landesfischereigesetz, KüFVO usw.) zu informieren (siehe auch www.lallf.de).

 Wenn man die Homepage nun besucht und im Suchfeld "Schonzeiten" eingibt, erscheint aktuell für Meerforelle 15.09. bis 14.12.2017. Stand: 27.01.2017 - und natürlich kann sich da etwas Ändern! Da hilft nur ein regelmäßiger Besuch der Homepage. Im Zweifel nochmal am Angeltag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

DANN muss das auch so auf der Katte stehen, sonst gilt das was da steht, an dem Ausgabetag und dürfte sonst nix drauf gedruckt sein


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*



Samsoe-Killer schrieb:


> Auf der Anglererlaubnis steht eindeutig unter Punkt 1: "Jeder Angler hat sich zu den fischereilichen Rechtsgrundlagen (Landesfischereigesetz, KüFVO usw.) zu informieren (siehe auch www.lallf.de).
> 
> Wenn man die Homepage nun besucht und im Suchfeld "Schonzeiten" eingibt, erscheint aktuell für Meerforelle 15.09. bis 14.12.2017. Stand: 27.01.2017 - und natürlich kann sich da etwas Ändern! Da hilft nur ein regelmäßiger Besuch der Homepage. Im Zweifel nochmal am Angeltag.



mein Vater (87) angelt auch noch, der hat weder Internet, noch weiß der was eine Homepage ist.
Da hat Thomas schon Recht, man muss sich auf das Geschriebene auf dem ANGELSCHEIN verlassen können.


----------



## angler1996 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

nö, Unwissen schützt vor Strafe nicht#h


----------



## Double2004 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> mein Vater (87) angelt auch noch, der hat weder Internet, noch weiß der was eine Homepage ist.
> Da hat Thomas schon Recht, man muss sich auf das Geschriebene auf dem ANGELSCHEIN verlassen können.



Man kann sich auch telefonisch informieren. Und Telefon wird dein Vater womöglich haben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nö, Unwissen schützt vor Strafe nicht#h


WENN eine Behörde das aufdruckt, hat man seiner Infopflicht Genüge getan, dann  könnte Verbotsirrtum greifen.

Noch ist es auch in D nicht so weit, dass man von Behördenfehler ausgehen MUSS als Bürger (dass man das vielleicht sollte, ist was anderes ;-)) ..


----------



## Double2004 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> WENN eine Behörde das aufdruckt, hat man seiner Infopflicht Genüge getan, dann  könnte Verbotsirrtum greifen.
> 
> Noch ist es auch in D nicht so weit, dass man von Behördenfehler ausgehen MUSS als Bürger (dass man das vielleicht sollte, ist was anderes ;-)) ..



Aufgedruckte Angaben sind "ohne Gewähr"! Ist wie mit den Lottozahlen: Auf einen Tagesschau-6er kannst du dich nicht berufen, wenn dort ein Zahlendreher drin ist. Die Sachlage ist da ganz eindeutig und ohne Interpretationsspielraum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Das wird dann witzig, wenn das EU-Aalfangverbot kommt und in KÜFVO das noch erlaubt ist


----------



## boardsurfer (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Selbiges Problem gab es dieses Jahr an unserem Elbabschnitt zwischen Geesthacht und Barförde. Auf der Karte war die Zanderschonzeit vom 15.3-15.5. (FHH: 1.1.-15.5.) vermerkt. Die schleswig-holsteinische Schonzeit wurde nachträglich auf die Zeit vom 1.4.-31.5. verschoben. Da auf der Karte steht: "Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten siehe Fischereiordnungen der Länder, mit Ausnahme von: Zander 13.3.-15.5. (...)" bin ich der Meinung, dass man rechtlich nicht hätte belangt werden können, wenn man zwischen dem 15. und 31.5. Zander mitgenommen hätte, auch wenn klar ist, dass Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten des Landes im jeweiligen Gewässer nur verschärft, nicht entschärft werden können. Die Karte suggeriert dem Angler aber, dass er die unumstößlich richtige Information erhalten hat. Insofern ist er seiner Informationspflicht nachgekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

so seh ichs auch.


----------



## daci7 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

... sonst muss jeder vor jedem Angeltag beim zuständigen Fischereiamt anrufen - könnte sich ja was geändert haben oder die homepage nicht aktuell sein oder ein alter Schein ausgegeben worden sein oder oder oder ...
Na die werden sich aber bedanken :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

es handelt sich um ein amtliches Dokument, da ist nix mit "ohne Gewähr"
oder ist deine Fahrerlaubis auch ohne Gewähr?
wenn eine Behörde etwas schriftlich gibt, ist es für den Bürger bindend. Bei Fehlern haftet da höchstens die ausstellende Behörde.


----------



## Samsoe-Killer (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Also, ich habe bei der Behörde gerade einmal angerufen. Es gab tatsächlich kurzfristig ein Problem mit den Erlaubnisscheinen, die online ausgedruckt wurden. Dieses ist aber behoben und das kann ich auch bestätigen, denn ich habe gerade eine für 2018 ausgedruckt. Da steht die altbekannte Schonzeit vom 15.09. - 14.12. drauf. Der nette Herr vom Amt hat das auch nochmals mündlich bestätigt. An der Schonzeit ändert sich also gar nix! Wer es gern nochmals persönlich hören möchte: 0381-4035-0 (Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Lebensmittelsicherheit, und Fischerei) die Mitarbeiter dort sind sehr nett!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

und die schreiben dann die an, die das online ausgedruckt haben?

oder wie wird da verfahren, damit die das auch wissen?

DANKE für die Info!!
TOLL!!!!


----------



## Rosi (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Es wurden weder die Schonzeiten, noch das Mindestmaß vom Dorsch geändert. Ich habe per Mail eine Antwort erhalten. Ihr müßt da jetzt nicht alle anrufen:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

;-))) 

Vielleicht helfen viele Anrufe, dass die das näxte Mal besser aufpassen??
 ;-))

Und die "Arbeit"zeit (immer schwer, bei Behörden etc. von "Arbeit" zu rede/scheiben für mich) geht doch auch schneller rum mit netten Telefonaten.


----------



## Rosi (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Ach Thomas hör doch auf zu sticheln, die machen alle nur ihre Arbeit. Jetzt wird der Computerfritze beauftragt die Fehler zu suchen und zu beheben. Da hat garantiert der Lehrling eine uralte Datei erwischt.

Das ist wie in deiner Küche, wo gearbeitet wird, da passieren halt Fehler. Gerade bei der Software weiß manchmal die eine Hand nicht was die andere tut. Fehler im System fallen mir jede Woche an meinen Programmen auf.

Übrigens hat sich noch keiner beschwert, daß die Schonzeit vom Zander auch um einen Monat verkürzt wurde. Was ebenfalls nicht stimmt. Richtig ist 23.4.-22.05.


----------



## Rosi (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Aber das Mindestmaß vom Dorsch ist einheitlich auf 35 cm runter gesetzt.



Das stimmt, seit 2016. Dorsch 35cm Mindestmaß. Was hatten wir denn in 2015 für ein Mindestmaß? Da ich nicht in der Brandung angle, sind meine Dorsche sowieso länger, hab da garnicht so drauf geachtet.


----------



## beschu (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*



Rosi schrieb:


> Das stimmt, seit 2016. Dorsch 35cm Mindestmaß. Was hatten wir denn in 2015 für ein Mindestmaß? Da ich nicht in der Brandung angle, sind meine Dorsche sowieso länger, hab da garnicht so drauf geachtet.



38cm#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

nene, 38 sind in S-H meines Wissens, nicht in M-V gewesen.

Wenn erst das Rückwurfverbot für Untermaßige da ist, ist es eh wurscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

grins -  irre, wenn nicht mal gewerbliche Anbieter das richtig haben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

unglaublich


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Habe ebend noch mal auf meine Erlaubniskarte für Küstengewässer M-V von 2017 rauf geschaut. Mindestmaß Dorsch 38cm. 
Und ich habe dieses Jahr vom Kajak selbst in bis zu 12m Tiefe zahlreiche Dorsche gefangen, die deutlich unter diesem Maß lagen. Wenn für mich erkennbar der Dorsch deutlich über diesem Maß liegt, kommt er gemäß dem Baglimit mit.
Da hantiere ich bei diesen glipschigen kleinen Hüpfern nicht lange rum.


----------



## beschu (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

seid 01.01.17 gilt das gesetzliche Mindestmaß von 35cm für Dorsch in M/V,...fragt nicht warum....eigendlich sollte es doch auf 42cm erhöht werden.Das gab zu Jahresbeginn ein ganz schönes Durcheinander.Auf den Angelscheinen die vor dem 01.01.17 rausgegeben wurden stand meines Wissens nach überall noch 38cm drauf...man kann das auch "bürokratisches Durcheinander"nennen.Und bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts von einer Änderung gehört|uhoh:...also bleibt dieses elende "Mindestmaß" bestehen...wo ist der Kotzsmily?????Es tut immer Weh wenn man mit ansehen muss wie diese Jungtiere abgeschlagen werden,aber ltGesetz ist es Rechtens#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

nochmal:Es kommt eh ein Abknüppelgebot auch für Untermaßíge bei EU-quotierten Arten auf die Meeresangler zu ..

Das "Maß" ist dann die Grenze zwischen für menschliche Verwertung zugelassen und zu verklappen (egal wie man das kontrollieren will)..

Da also das Schonmaß noch erhöhen zu wollen, wäre noch bescheuerter ..


----------



## Rosi (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Auf meiner Küstenkarte für 2017 stehen auch 38cm Mindestmaß für Dorsch. Obwohl es in 2016 auf 35cm herabgesetzt wurde. Ist mir völlig entgangen|bigeyes 
Obwohl ich ziemlich regelmäßig im Anglerboard lese. Keiner hat darüber diskutiert, oder doch?|bla:

Jedenfalls sind das alles nur Hinweise, auch wenn sie falsch sind, die Küstenkarte oberer Teil gilt trotzdem. Also man bekommt keine Neue, wenn falsche Hinweise darauf stehen. Ihr könnt ja den unteren Teil der Karte abreißen. Geht ganz leicht, weil das bereits vorgerissen ist. Kommt man wenigstens nicht durcheinander|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

boah echt ey - Behörden ;-)))))


----------



## THo'r (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

so mal zur Info, habe von Fiskado eine neue berichtigte K-Karte als PDF bekommen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

na guck an - also MUSS man das dann wohl doch ädern, um es rechtskräftig zu haben ..

DAnke für Info!!


----------



## Rosi (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Und schwupps, ich habe auch per Mail eine neue Karte bekommen, von Fiskado. Obwohl mir das Amt per Mail versicherte, daß ich keine neue Karte benötige|supergri

Ich will die mir eigentlich garnicht ausdrucken. Kann mir die paar Maße und Schonzeiten auch so merken:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neue Mefo-Schonzeit 2018 in MV*

Siehste, die werden sich schon was denken dabei ......

Die wären da   bei jedem Prozeß in Schwierigkeiten gekommen, deswegen investieren sie euer Steuergeld/Abgaben nochmal dafür..


----------

